# urxvt - open new tab instead of new window



## pacija (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I would appreciate if someone told me if it is possible to make urxvt open new tab in same window instead of opening new window from command line, similar to KDE's konsole:

```
konsole --new tab
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2012)

Have a look in urxvt(7):

```
Does it support tabs, can I have a tabbed rxvt-unicode?

       Beginning with version 7.3, there is a perl extension that implements a
       simple tabbed terminal. It is installed by default, so any of these
       should give you tabs:

	  urxvt -pe tabbed

	  URxvt.perl-ext-common: default,tabbed

       It will also work fine with tabbing functionality of many window
       managers or similar tabbing programs, and its embedding-features allow
       it to be embedded into other programs, as witnessed by doc/rxvt-tabbed
       or the upcoming "Gtk2::URxvt" perl module, which features a tabbed
       urxvt (murxvt) terminal as an example embedding application.
```


----------



## pacija (Jul 6, 2012)

I have tabs functionality, and once i open urxvt window i can open new tabs with keyboard shortcuts, as described here. What i need is the ability to open new tab from command line.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2012)

Hmm, I'm not sure if that's possible. Maybe with urxvtd(1) and urxvtc(1).


----------

